# See America By Train for $159.00



## MrFSS (Jun 23, 2006)

I came across an interesting brochure in an antique store recently. It was a 1937 trip being offerred from Chicago for $159.00 with sleepers, hotels and all meals and expenses included in that price. Here are a few of the high lights from the brochure.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 23, 2006)

FYI: adjusted for inflation, $159 in 1937 is worth $2236 in 2006.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 23, 2006)

> FYI: adjusted for inflation, $159 in 1937 is worth $2236 in 2006


Still a good bargin for what you get!


----------



## caravanman (Jun 25, 2006)

It all sounds rather grand...I love the folksy language and it certainly is a good value trip. I wonder if passengers stayed aboard the train to sleep, or went to hotels? For me there is a tinge of nostalgia for the "golden age of rail," with those elegant art deco motiffs and the black and white movies, each time I take a train...Just thought of a new "Hitchcock" film title: Murder of the Amtrak Dinner Lite on the Disorientated Express...

Ed B)


----------



## Guest_JAChooChoo (Jun 27, 2006)

caravanman said:


> I wonder if passengers stayed aboard the train to sleep, or went to hotels?


*The text indicates sleepers (air-conditioned $60 extra)*


----------



## Panamaclipper (Jun 28, 2006)

Whoever drew that map had never been to Texas. Dallas (with the 1937 Panamerican Exposition) and San Antonio are no where near that route shown. Even so, it would have been a great trip.


----------

